# New Cycles Old Pochmann



## Sabaja (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi I know this.

'When you get to A E or R, simply pick any piece you haven't shot to yet, and memorise that as your next target. You then carry on as normal, following that cycle through until you get back to the piece you shot to to break into that new cycle. You then just need to check if all pieces are solved: if they are, great, if not then do the same thing to break into a new cycle'

But I dont understand it. I twisted the corners via cs timer. And when I worked out the route I broke into a newcycle after 2 moves back to A. So I chose another unsolved corner to continue. After 2 moves I returnedto that unsolved corner. So I started another cycle. And I ran into the very first one again.? What do I do. Another cycle?? Thats 3 cycles. Is this just unlucky?? Is there a method to pick the best corner to start a new cycle so I can get a clean run to the last corner.? Thanks


----------



## turtwig (Aug 16, 2016)

Sabaja said:


> Hi I know this.
> 
> 'When you get to A E or R, simply pick any piece you haven't shot to yet, and memorise that as your next target. You then carry on as normal, following that cycle through until you get back to the piece you shot to to break into that new cycle. You then just need to check if all pieces are solved: if they are, great, if not then do the same thing to break into a new cycle'
> 
> But I dont understand it. I twisted the corners via cs timer. And when I worked out the route I broke into a newcycle after 2 moves back to A. So I chose another unsolved corner to continue. After 2 moves I returnedto that unsolved corner. So I started another cycle. And I ran into the very first one again.? What do I do. Another cycle?? Thats 3 cycles. Is this just unlucky?? Is there a method to pick the best corner to start a new cycle so I can get a clean run to the last corner.? Thanks



It seems like you just got really unlucky. Sometimes scrambles just have a lot of cycle breaks in them. I'm not completely sure but I think 3 cycle breaks is the maximum. There's no way to reduce the number by choosing certain corners. As long as not all the corners are in the right place, you should keep breaking into new cycles.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 16, 2016)

If you are coming across the same pieces then you have made a mistake by either starting a cycle on a piece that's already solve or by choosing a wrong target. Try retracing from the beginning.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 16, 2016)

Do you have the scramble?


----------



## Sabaja (Aug 16, 2016)

I unfortunately dont. But I may have made a mistake. In future if I come across the same piece is this an indication I have misread the situation then. And only A/E/R stickers are the only ones to be aware of. Or do I break into a new cycle for any other reason. Thanks.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 17, 2016)

No piece should exist in more than one cycle. You start a new cycle when you hit the piece that your current cycle started with. If that is the buffer you don't memo the sticker but if it's another piece then you do.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 23, 2016)

I was considering asking a related question. I suppose I should just figure it out, and I'm sure I will eventually anyway, but for breaking into a new cycle, is there a simple way I'm missing of keeping track of which pieces are solved? It's easy enough to see, for example, that I need to solve 11 edges, and know that I'm done memorizing edges when I've got 11 unique letters, but I keep running into problems when I've memorized half a dozen edges and suddenly my buffer piece is in place and I need to go back and figure out which open slots I can put it in. Or is this just part of the challenge of blindsolving? I'm at the point that I can more or less reliably solve the corners, and even did 2x2 blind for the WC this week, but I've got a comp in 1 1/2 weeks where I'm signed up for 3BLD and I'm a little worried I won't make it.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 23, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> but I keep running into problems when I've memorized half a dozen edges and suddenly my buffer piece is in place and I need to go back and figure out which open slots I can put it in. Or is this just part of the challenge of blindsolving?



People are able to figure out which are "open slots" (as you call them) on 4x4's and 5x5's, so I'm sure you can do it on a 3x3. It's a part of the challenge indeed.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 23, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I was considering asking a related question. I suppose I should just figure it out, and I'm sure I will eventually anyway, but for breaking into a new cycle, is there a simple way I'm missing of keeping track of which pieces are solved? It's easy enough to see, for example, that I need to solve 11 edges, and know that I'm done memorizing edges when I've got 11 unique letters, but I keep running into problems when I've memorized half a dozen edges and suddenly my buffer piece is in place and I need to go back and figure out which open slots I can put it in. Or is this just part of the challenge of blindsolving? I'm at the point that I can more or less reliably solve the corners, and even did 2x2 blind for the WC this week, but I've got a comp in 1 1/2 weeks where I'm signed up for 3BLD and I'm a little worried I won't make it.



Put your finger on each edge as you memorise it. It is awkward and you may need to adjust your grip a few times during memo to get a finger on all of the pieces. Even though you have 12 edges to track, 10 fingers are enough because

You don't need a finger for the buffer
You don't need a finger for the last 2 edges in your memo
You need one less finger for each flipped edge.
To keep a better grip, I try to notice when I've got a finger on all 4 edges on a face (or 3 for faces involving the buffer), then I just try remember that that face is done and I can't use it for new cycles. That's quite easy to do with a little practice.


----------

